# 2.6.9 + devfs: missing /dev/lp0 (all modules present)[SOLVED

## bluesea

A parallel printer configuration that worked in 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 is no longer working, because /dev/lp0 is no longer created.

lsmod indicates that lp, parport, and parport_pc are all loaded (actually tried both ways: as modules and compiled into kernel - no difference).

Kernel config is as directed in multiple threads (plus a few extras out of frustration):

```

$ fgrep PARPORT /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT=m

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

 $ fgrep PRINTER /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

```

I even tried mknod lp0 c 6 0 and lp0 c 6 1 ..but with no change (perhaps there's something else I needed to do?).

```

$ fgrep parport /var/log/messages

$

```

```

$ fgrep lp /var/log/messages

Oct 29 23:33:18 ouzo lp: driver loaded but no devices found

```

Anyway- can anyone give me any guidance?  Why isn't parport creating /dev/lp0?

Thanks!!

----------

## dsd

this patch fixes it

http://linux.bkbits.net:8080/linux-2.6/patch%401.1988.74.25?nav=cset@1.1988.74.25

(will be included in next gentoo-dev-sources)

----------

## bluesea

Thank you thank you thank you thank you   :Very Happy: 

Problem nicely solved.

----------

